# Phlatbed



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

I know they're in Dallas, NY and in Charlotte. BF signed up not too long ago and seems to like it so far. I think it's still got some ways to go as far as catching on.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

is it just pickup trucks?


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

nighthawk398 said:


> is it just pickup trucks?


I own a minivan and also an SUV. I know they allow most vehicles since drivers get to choose their own gigs. I know another driver in my area with a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

nighthawk398 said:


> is it just pickup trucks?


BF has a Grand Cherokee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).
> View attachment 407575


SOUNDS INTERESTING.
S.U.V. & 2 TRUCKS 
TRAILERS ARE CHEAP.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> SOUNDS INTERESTING.
> S.U.V. & 2 TRUCKS
> TRAILERS ARE CHEAP.


It's been great so far. The problem always starts once it takes off and every Tom, Dick, and Harry gets on it


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> I own a minivan and also an SUV. I know they allow most vehicles since drivers get to choose their own gigs. I know another driver in my area with a Jeep Wrangler.


thanks my pathfinder will fit right in


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds interesting. Pick up and delivery is one thing but if you start moving peoples apartment and stuff better get insurance.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Sounds interesting. Pick up and delivery is one thing but if you start moving peoples apartment and stuff better get insurance.


This is for quick moves across town, Costco / IKEA type pick ups or people who sell stuff on Facebook marketplace. Haven't see any home moves there....I'd like to think no one will use it for that....and no driver in their right mind will bid on a job they don't have the tools or capability to complete.
I do have to say there've been some $800+ jobs that I wish I could grab, but I don't have the capability so I just ignore. Hoping it'll catch on though.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Downloaded android app and it won't load


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> Downloaded android app and it won't load


Seems fine here......I had one error last night but we all got a message from them about a midnight update.


----------



## Aubrey Jones (Jan 28, 2020)

Had an item delivered using this app.....after trying Lugg and Dolly to no avail. Fast and easy. Shared it in another thread.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> Seems fine here......I had one error last night but we all got a message from them about a midnight update.


Ok it worked today. Last night did not. Do I need a truck for. This.? Will a regular car be big enough in most cases??


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> Ok it worked today. Last night did not. Do I need a truck for. This.? Will a regular car be big enough in most cases??


It depends on what you're looking to move since you get to choose which jobs you respond to according to your vehicle type. I've seen people with everything from station wagons to crossovers. You might be limited to what you can do with a small car, but that definitely won't preclude you. I use a Chrysler Pacifica and a Honda Pilot...haven't had any issues. A regular car just means you will only respond to orders that will fit your vehicle type.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

AstonNC said:


> It depends on what you're looking to move since you get to choose which jobs you respond to according to your vehicle type. I've seen people with everything from station wagons to crossovers. You might be limited to what you can do with a small car, but that definitely won't preclude you. I use a Chrysler Pacifica and a Honda Pilot...haven't had any issues. A regular car just means you will only respond to orders that will fit your vehicle type.


Sounds like Roadie, I did three orders with it, was totally not impressed, first order I had to pick up a suitcase from CLT for a guy that looked like it had been dragged down the runway, holes in it and everything, and the guy accused me of damaging it, this was even after I took a picture of it at the start of the trip, I don't have time for that nonsense.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Sounds like Roadie, I did three orders with it, was totally not impressed, first order I had to pick up a suitcase from CLT for a guy that looked like it had been dragged down the runway, holes in it and everything, and the guy accused me of damaging it, this was even after I took a picture of it at the start of the trip, I don't have time for that nonsense.


oh this is definitely not Roadie. Roadie can be sketchy at times. Full disclosure I did roadie for about 6 weeks and every time I had to divert from my course to grab something it just almost always felt....well sketchy.
Phlatbed is mostly for mid to large items. A chair here, table there, Costco items like a small fridge, table, washing machine etc or a mattress from Big lots or stuff from HomeGoods. I did a Walmart run this morning....small swing set $74 for 2 hours worth of work.
I think what makes it different for me is that I control which orders I want, I bid on the other, and users can see my profile and prior completed orders so they know what my going rate is and what I would typically respond to.
Sometimes I see orders that I won't even touch.....some guy wanted to move a cast iron safe for $120. I didn't touch it, but I saw it went to another driver for around $250.
You get alot more flexibility with Phlatbed for sure.


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Most of the apps are now focusing on specific areas. I jsut got this two weeks ago and did my first load. Taking another one later today....first was $80 for 2 hrs of work. Next one is $120 to pick up and drop off a grill from a Facebook Marketplace seller...netting $90and change.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Wonderwall2 said:


> Most of the apps are now focusing on specific areas. I jsut got this two weeks ago and did my first load. Taking another one later today....first was $80 for 2 hrs of work. Next one is $120 to pick up and drop off a grill from a Facebook Marketplace seller...netting $90and change.
> View attachment 409193


I love this guy creating new multiple accounts to promote his new app lol. We will do All The Facebook promoting for you.

I will finish uploading my documents soon. Anyone in nyc using this app yet??


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> I love this guy creating new multiple accounts to promote his new app lol. We will do All The Facebook promoting for you.
> 
> I will finish uploading my documents soon. Anyone in nyc using this app yet??


When people find something interesting and they share it, it's not necessary to troll. If it doesn't work for you, then ignore it. On one hand you bad mouth the OP, on the other you talk about wanting to use the app / uploading documents. Not a good look.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Jhudson said:


> When people find something interesting and they share it, it's not necessary to troll. If it doesn't work for you, then ignore it. On one hand you bad mouth the OP, on the other you talk about wanting to use the app / uploading documents. Not a good look.


people will be people...


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Jhudson said:


> When people find something interesting and they share it, it's not necessary to troll. If it doesn't work for you, then ignore it. On one hand you bad mouth the OP, on the other you talk about wanting to use the app / uploading documents. Not a good look.


You are one of his accounts too lol


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> You are one of his accounts too lol


There's a troll in every thread. You can go pick internet fights elsewhere.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Jhudson said:


> There's a troll in every thread. You can go pick internet fights elsewhere.


 and your 2 other troll accounts liked your post? LOL? This is too much I cant take it.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).
> View attachment 407575


I deleted this crappy app lol


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I registered for this app 2 weeks ago. So far not a single crappy job has popped up. Just taking up space on my phone. About to delete this crap.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Chicago-uber said:


> I registered for this app 2 weeks ago. So far not a single crappy job has popped up. Just taking up space on my phone. About to delete this crap.


Haha great post!


----------



## NCSUdriver (Feb 15, 2020)

Does this have to be inside a vehicle?

I have a smaller car, but I have a trailer hitch and access to a large trailer.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

NCSUdriver said:


> Does this have to be inside a vehicle?
> 
> I have a smaller car, but I have a trailer hitch and access to a large trailer.


I use and suv and have seen other drivers with trailer hitches. You can ask other drivers on their social media / facebook pages.


----------



## NCSUdriver (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Sounds interesting. Pick up and delivery is one thing but if you start moving peoples apartment and stuff better get insurance.


In California you need a permit from the CPUC for moving furniture between homes. 250,000/500,000/100,000 vehicles insurance and 20,000 for cargo.

I can't remember ATM but I think you also have to be fingerprinted and have a background check.

It's probably similar in other states.

Those that transport all other cargo that is not furniture between homes have to be licensed by CADMV. No idea what the insurance cost is now but when we had our CA Permit we needed one million dollars in insurance coverage and that was about 15 years ago.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

AstonNC said:


> It depends on what you're looking to move since you get to choose which jobs you respond to according to your vehicle type. I've seen people with everything from station wagons to crossovers. You might be limited to what you can do with a small car, but that definitely won't preclude you. I use a Chrysler Pacifica and a Honda Pilot...haven't had any issues. A regular car just means you will only respond to orders that will fit your vehicle type.


So what if you have a Honda CRX or similar vehicle?


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> So what if you have a Honda CRX or similar vehicle?


I only bid on orders that fit my SUV......so I think you should only try to get jobs that you're suited to fulfil.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> I only bid on orders that fit my SUV......so I think you should only try to get jobs that you're suited to fulfil.


Has your company phlatbed gone out of business yet??


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Actually quite the opposite.....very much around and growing by leaps. 30K drivers and counting. Thanks for checking in. On another note, others like Buddytruk, Waggon/getwaggon and EZ move are out.
Of negative energy was channeled in a positive direction, perhaps we'll have less trolls who hide behind the keyboard to pick fights.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> Actually quite the opposite.....very much around and growing by leaps. 30K drivers and counting. Thanks for checking in. On another note, others like Buddytruk, Waggon/getwaggon and EZ move are out.
> Of negative energy was channeled in a positive direction, perhaps we'll have less trolls who hide behind the keyboard to pick fights.


So you FINALLY admit that phlatbed is YOUR company

Lolol


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AstonNC said:


> This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).
> View attachment 407575


Why do I always see 2 or 3 phlatbed vehicles circulating around my neighborhood when I switch to the customer view? I have watched phlatbed vehicles blatantly run red lights on the app when there are no vehicles in sight.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> Actually quite the opposite.....very much around and growing by leaps. 30K drivers and counting. Thanks for checking in.


How many orders do you have per week nationwide?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).
> View attachment 407575


so why did you have to lie about your affiliation with the company and have New accounts created to praise your company

I called you out and you called me a troll

looks like I was right about you after all


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> so why did you have to lie about your affiliation with the company and have New accounts created to praise your company
> 
> I called you out and you called me a troll
> 
> looks like I was right about you after all


Any update on this crappy company?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Any update on this crappy company?


Maybe everyone out chasing 
some big phlat asses instead &#128514;


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Dude you got banned and now you're running around picking internet fights. Can't hack it on different platforms and now a keyboard warrior? lol.
1. This site has enough security to prevent creation of multiple accounts. You clearly know something about that.
2. How about get a real job, or like other gig workers get up in the morning and make an effort to earn a living instead of trolling old threads to pick internet fights........you mad bro? LOL



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Maybe everyone out chasing
> some big phlat asses instead &#128514;


HA! Good one!


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

AstonNC said:


> Dude you got banned and now you're running around picking internet fights. Can't hack it on different platforms and now a keyboard warrior? lol.
> 1. This site has enough security to prevent creation of multiple accounts. You clearly know something about that.
> 2. How about get a real job, or like other gig workers get up in the morning and make an effort to earn a living instead of trolling old threads to pick internet fights........you mad bro? LOL
> 
> ...


I never got banned from "phlatbed".

I deleted the app because it was a piece of shit


----------



## Aubrey Jones (Jan 28, 2020)

When you argue with a troll, you are entering a competition to see who has more free time. You will lose, because you have a life and the troll does not. Do not EVER respond to trolls. Instead, report them!


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

AstonNC said:


> This has been catching on lately, wondering if there's other Phlatbed folks here. Pay has been good so far $35 - $120 so far....delivering mid to large sized items, store pickups (done Costco, HomeGood, and some Facebook Marketplace items). Every major city (I'm in CLT).
> View attachment 407575


phlatbed for life yo


----------

